
Goto Browser – The Modern Way to Browse the World Wide Web – Kickstarter - keithba
https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/gotobrowser/goto-browser-the-modern-way-to-browse-the-world-wi?ref=category
======
mallyvai
It's fun to see this being built, and definitely hope it gets released!

I chuckled at this bit: "As you know one of our key concerns is privacy, so to
give users a safe browsing experience while on the web we included password
protected history into the browser."

